# Kleine Empfehlung - Free to Play Strategie - vinsels.de



## ashura hades (8. Juli 2012)

Ich habe eine Empfehlung für Veteranen der Spielegeschichte: vinsels.de

Bin jetzt in der dritten Version dabei und es macht Spaß. Natürlich macht es mehr Spaß wenn mehr Spieler dabei sind. Ich stell es mal vor:

vinsels ist ein Spiel das nur aus Tabellen besteht. Klingt trocken? Nur im ersten Moment. Die strategische und taktische Tiefe ist so vielfältig das man über Monate gefesselt bleibt. Zum Szenario, die Welt besteht aus kleinen Inseln (virtuelle Inseln = vinsels). Die Technologie ist im Heute angesiedelt und besteht in erster Linie aus Bodentruppen und Schiffen. 

Das Spiel wird über Runden gespielt und es kann wirklich mal etwas länger dauern bis man etwas gebaut hat, aber das ist auch von Vorteil, so hat das wirkliche Leben noch eine Chance 
Man kann sich in Allianzen organisieren und so gegeneinander und miteinander kämpfen. Nebenbei, Neulinge sind durch die Regeln recht gut geschützt. 

Ach ja, das ganze ist komplett kostenlos und es gibt keine Möglichkeit etwas zu kaufen, nur ehrliche Arbeit! 

Wenn ihr noch Fragen habt, einfach stellen. Erwartet keine grafische Pracht, sondern taktischen Tiefgang. Aber hey, wer fragt beim Schach schon nach Grafischer Pracht?


----------

